# What is "blue" nose anyway? The nose looks black to me.



## johna215 (May 18, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out if my pup's "blue" or "red" nosed. His nose is clearly black but today this dude told me that he's definitely a blue pit. But my pup has red undertones in his skin and when he's out in direct sunlight his nose looks reddish. Please forgive my ignorance. I'm a new pit bull owner and I'm just trying to understand the whole blue or red thing. Thanks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It is black. Its just nose color some puppy peddlers use it to try and make the dog seem more special. 
Blue Nose








Black Nose








Red Nose


----------



## johna215 (May 18, 2010)

Oh okay, that's what I figured. So my dog would be considered blue nosed?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

johna215 said:


> Oh okay, that's what I figured. So my dog would be considered blue nosed?


Looks black to me.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

....... clown nose


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lmao love the clown nose  but yah black nose and really doesn't mean much its just a colour


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OK maybe this will help you understand better.

The actual color the nose is, is just that the color of the nose period. 

So if your dog has a black nose, then it can't be blue or red. It is again just the color you see on the dog's nose

Sadly most people in the general public and sadly even some breeders have no clue what the heck they are talking about and they spew out all sorts of information that is incorrect and confuse newbies.

Also, when speaking of dogs I wouldn't say i own a red nose, blue nose etc.... as those are not different "types" or "bloodlines" of APBTs, all you are doing is telling the color of the dogs nose which means nothing special. Nose and coat color also have nothing to do with the quality of the dog.

On another note, There is an exception to that... Old Family Red Nose is different from just saying a dog has a red nose because then that is referring to different Bloodlines within the dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OK maybe this will help you understand better.
> 
> The actual color the nose is, is just that the color of the nose period.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
I have seen this a ton. Uneducated people think that "blue nose" and "red nose" are a "type" of APBT. They is no difference between a dog with a black nose, red nose, pink nose whatever they all still APBT. No difference still the same breed just a color.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a *cold nose* dog :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I have a *cold nose* dog :roll:


 :woof::woof: I got two of those


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OK maybe this will help you understand better.
> 
> The actual color the nose is, is just that the color of the nose period.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I try to convey my husband about this time & again - he still doesn't fully grasp the concept... Sometimes buying in to what others say. This is a really good post & will show him later


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

I cant count the people that i've met who cant grasp this concept also :hammer:


----------

